# Some - let's say - historical facts on the Mühle SAR



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Mühle SAR








Pic by member adolfo araujo

From a former post:

"Mühle doesn´t claim that the Mühle Search and Rescue is a dive watch according to ISO, DIN or whatever. On the other hand: It does´t crack under water.

The Mühle SAR Timer was tested by the crew members of 51 SAR-vessels. All test sheets haven been evaluated by the Mühle team.
The maximum result of the test could have been 5100 points, the watch received 4263 point, which is a level of 83,5%.

Test categories have been: case, strap & clasp, dial, movement, wearing characteristics.
The category "Case" for example had sub categories: crystal, screwed back, density.

And the results have been:

Case: 98, 4 points of 100

The subcategories crystal, screwed back and density fetched 99 points

Strap & clasp: 77,9 points

Main reason was that the test persons sized the rubber strap by themselves and most of them didn´t follow the principle they follow in real life: "May there always be (a few inches of) water beneath your keel." They sized it exactly to their wrist. The other reason was that the clasp wasn´t working very well, that´s why Mühle changed the clasp immediately.

Dial: 89,2 points

Movement: 87,3 points

Wearing: 81,5 points

Total result: 83,5 of 100 points "


----------



## Kisara (Mar 6, 2007)

Mike, do you know what kind of band that is? It looks like it has a good fit for the case.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Kisara said:


> Mike, do you know what kind of band that is? It looks like it has a good fit for the case.


To me that strap looks like the Maratac Elite.
I regret buying one of those. I do not recommend it.

Pic by member adolfo araujo








Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

rationaltime said:


> I regret buying one of those. I do not recommend it.


x2.


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

From my last trip to the Muhle Factory.

This is a ten year old veteran of one of those SAR vessels.









And this photo compares the SAR crystal with a standard crystal.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

that sst bracelet was awesome, had it on my sar years ago.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

David Woo said:


> x2.


x3, David


----------

